# Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich



## Sarge_70 (2. September 2010)

*Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich*

Ab sofort bietet Teufel seine neuen Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe an, die neuen Standboxen der Spitzenklasse hören auf den Namen T300,T400 & T500. 

Speziell die Modelle T400 @ & T500 mit Dreiweg-Aufbau werden Musikfreunde & Audiophile mit Sicherheit interessieren, jedoch auch die Regalstandbox T300 im Zweiweg-Aufbau ist sehr interessant und verspricht beste Klangqualität. 

Die T300 können auch an der Wand oder auf einem Standfuss angebracht werden.

Auch der moderne Look der neuen Lautsprecher ist sehr ansprechend, und preislich sind die Boxen ebenfalls sehr attraktiv. 

Testberichte gibt es logischerweise noch nicht, das sollte sich aber in Kürze ändern :

Stereo Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Explosiv (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*

Also die T400 schauen recht gut aus, bin da auf Testberichte gespannt. 
Aber bei alter Teufel-Tradition, weiß ich das Ergebnis auch jetzt schon .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Aber bei alter Teufel-Tradition, weiß ich das Ergebnis auch jetzt schon



Jo, dass Ergebnis wird wahrscheinlich nicht so der Brueller sein. Bruellwurfel macht Teufel ganz gut, auch ihre Heimkino Lautsprecher sind ganz gut aber von Hi-Fi verstehen die leider nicht soviel.

Was mich ausserdem wundert, wieso gibts dazu ne News? Ich meine es kam keine News als Klipsch ihre ueberarbeitete Reference Serie vorstellte, nur mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



thysol schrieb:


> Jo, dass Ergebnis wird wahrscheinlich nicht so der Brueller sein. Bruellwurfel macht Teufel ganz gut, auch ihre Heimkino Lautsprecher sind ganz gut aber von Hi-Fi verstehen die leider nicht soviel.


Schlechte Tests in die Richtung kenne ich nur von den Hybridboxen, die sind aber halt auch auf  "Heimkino-Bumms" abgestimmt. An voll passiven gab es bis jetzt ja kaum ein Angebot also erst mal abwarten.


> Was mich ausserdem wundert, wieso gibts dazu ne News? Ich meine es kam keine News als Klipsch ihre ueberarbeitete Reference Serie vorstellte, nur mal so als Beispiel.


Das ist ne Usernews, sowas hättest du auch zu den Klipsch schreiben können  .


----------



## Explosiv (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



thysol schrieb:


> Jr von Hi-Fi verstehen die leider nicht soviel.



Naja, da hast Du fast recht, aber Teufel ist klar im gehobenen Segment einzuordnen. Ich als audiophiler Lautsprecher-Selbstbauer, würde mir eh keine Fertigboxen kaufen. Lieber stell ich mir mein eigenes Projekt auf die Beine, wo ich dann auch weiß was ich habe. Aber das ist alles schon verdammt teuer: letztens für zwei Mica-Cap Glimmerfolien-Kondensatoren mal wieder 100,- Euro, nur für einen Hochpass meiner Transmissionline-Lautsprecher bezahlt (zwei brauche ich aber noch, dann kommt der Tiefpass ). 

Trotzdem interessiert mich ein Test der T400, dass Konzept sieht auf den ersten Blick, sehr brauchbar aus .


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schlechte Tests in die Richtung kenne ich nur von den Hybridboxen, die sind aber halt auch auf  "Heimkino-Bumms" abgestimmt. An voll passiven gab es bis jetzt ja kaum ein Angebot also erst mal abwarten.



Naja, von Tests rede ich nicht. Es gibt auch Tests wo ein Logitech Bruellwuerfel Set als goettlich dargestellt wird. Im Sound + HiFi Unterforum ist allgemein bekannt dass die Teufel Stand-lautsprecher "musikalisch" nicht mit anderen Boxen in der selben Preisklasse mithalten koennen. Ich wollte mir auch erst die Teufel Ultima 60 kaufen wurde dann aber beraten lieber zu den Klipsch RB-81 zu greifen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist ne Usernews, sowas hättest du auch zu den Klipsch schreiben können  .



Da hast du Recht. Der Ersteller der News hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Ich dachte halt nur dass dass hier ein Hardware Forum ist aber ich habe natuerlich nichts dagegen wenn es hier auch News ueber Hi-Fi gibt.


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



thysol schrieb:


> Naja, von Tests rede ich nicht. Es gibt auch Tests wo ein Logitech Bruellwuerfel Set als goettlich dargestellt wird. Im Sound + HiFi Unterforum ist allgemein bekannt dass die Teufel Stand-lautsprecher "musikalisch" nicht mit anderen Boxen in der selben Preisklasse mithalten koennen. Ich wollte mir auch erst die Teufel Ultima 60 kaufen wurde dann aber beraten lieber zu den Klipsch RB-81 zu greifen.


Das kannst du getrost mit den Fanboykriegen zwischen Nvidia und Ati vergleichen. Es gibt Lager und so Fallen dann eben die Ratschläge aus. Schaue Dir die Test an, es gibt viele verschiedene und du wirst feststellen das im höher preisigen Segment Teufellautsprecher immer vorne mit dabei sind. Falsch machen kannst du da nicht. 

@Explosiv
Ich würde auch gerne lieber selber bauen aber mir fehlt das entsprechende Handwerksmaterial um solche filigranen Feinarbeiten durchzuführen. 

MfG


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



thysol schrieb:


> Was mich ausserdem wundert, wieso gibts dazu ne News? Ich meine es kam keine News als Klipsch ihre ueberarbeitete Reference Serie vorstellte, nur mal so als Beispiel.


 
Ich war die letzten Tage öfters auf der Teufel Seite unterwegs, und hab mir gedacht, es könnte vielleicht einige User interessieren.


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Teufel Passiv-Stereo-Lautsprecher der T-Reihe, T300/T400/T500 erhältlich !*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das kannst du getrost mit den Fanboykriegen zwischen Nvidia und Ati vergleichen. Es gibt Lager und so Fallen dann eben die Ratschläge aus. Schaue Dir die Test an, es gibt viele verschiedene und du wirst feststellen das im höher preisigen Segment Teufellautsprecher immer vorne mit dabei sind. Falsch machen kannst du da nicht.



Im Hi-Fi Segment sagen Tests eher wenig aus. Es ist allgemein bekannt dass die Teufel Stereo Standboxen nicht so toll sind. Wer viel im Sound + HiFi unterforum unterwegs ist weiss wovon ich spreche. Die Heimkino Lautsprecher sind von Teufel ganz in Ordnung (es gibt bessere Alternativen) und die Desktop Bruellwuerfel sind wirklich herausragend zur Konkurrenz (mal von Edifier abgesehen). 

Aber Musik Lautsprecher wuerde ich mir nicht von Teufel kaufen. Und nochmal zu den Tests, dass ist quatsch. Ich kann dir Tests zeigen wo Teufel Standlautsprecher in den Himmel gelobt werden und es gibt Tests wo ihre Standlautsprecher nicht gut abschneiden.



der Moloch schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Tage öfters auf der Teufel  Seite unterwegs, und hab mir gedacht, es könnte vielleicht einige User  interessieren.



Sorry, meine Formulierung wahr wirklich nicht die Beste, ich wollte sagen dass es mich wundert in diesem Forum so eine User News zu finden. Es freut mich aber dass du frischen Wind ins Forum wehst.


----------

